# Learn Photography - Basics to Advanced



## mpflies2 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey everybody, I'm new to this forum. I've been into photography for awhile now and wanted to share a link to my blog. 

I started the blog to help myself expand my knowledge and at the same time, give what I have learned back to other photographers. 

The blog is called "From the Ground Up!" The early posts are basic photography topics. As the blog ages, I'll be continuing to go into more advanced topics. 

I'm didn't make this blog for profit, so please don't think I'm trying to spam the forum. I just thought it would be helpful for some to have a collection of easy to understand information in one convenient place. 

I hope this helps!

From The Ground Up

At least stop by and tell me what you think, or show your support by subscribing to the blog. Constructive professional critiques welcome 

Marc Payne

EDIT
Apologies for posting in the wrong section.


----------



## Plastic (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice site. Congrats. Very helpful and easy to read and follow. I now have it book marked.:thumbup:


----------



## mpflies2 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 9, 2009)

Really nice site, Marc! Thank you for your quick responses. And yes, for some reason I have "Canon" buzzing in my head.


----------



## mpflies2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Really nice site, Marc! Thank you for your quick responses. And yes, for some reason I have "Canon" buzzing in my head.



thanks Mindy! I hope you follow the site and find valuable information for a long time to come. Please tell others  Cheers!

Marc


----------

